# retrosigmoid craniotomy for excision of CPA tumor



## MADDIE (Feb 10, 2010)

What would be the correct code for excision of a posterior fossa CPA meningioma. Right suboccipital postauricular incision with craniotomy made at the  turn of the transverse sinus and sigmoid sinus. Mentioned next is that a small amount of mastoid air cells were exposed anteriorly and was sealed with bone wax. The tumor was located medial to the IAC and also to the 9th and 11th cranial nerves. Tumor was removed with tumor forceps and suction. Would the correct code be 61520? Thanks for any help.


----------

